# proofing baskets



## atl_baker (Nov 1, 2005)

does anyone know where to find cheap alternatives to the more
expensive proofing basket?


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Somewhere like Cost Plus, World Market or anywhere that sells wicker baskets. You can find something the right size and shape. 

But you will probably need to line it with a napkin or something because the basket weave is usually too open and makes unmolding the dough on to the peel a bit tricky. But they are cheap. 

I bought my bannetone (did I spell that right?) at Sur la Table for about $25 I think.

Jock


----------

